# cloud ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

my fire arrived wednesday and so far I love it but I have a quick ? and I apologize if its a silly one but if I put a book in the cloud does it also remain on my device shelves?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

It's your choice. If you bought the book from Amazon, it's in the Cloud. If you manual delete the book from your Kindle Fire, it's still in the Cloud, and you can reload it to your Kindle Fire at any time.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

thx so it is essentially like the archive on the kindle


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> thx so it is essentially like the archive on the kindle


Sort of. Except that on an eInk kindle, if it's on the device, you won't find it listed in 'archived items'. On the Fire, when you look at 'cloud', it will show all your books, 'device' will show only those you've downloaded. So it's a set inside a bigger set rather than two mutually exclusive sets.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As Ann says, the Cloud shows all your books, whether they've been downloaded to your device or not.  You can tell the difference--the books that have not been downloaded will have an arrow in a little black circle on the book cover, meaning you can download that book.  The others will just show the cover, no circle or arrow.

Betsy


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Ann & Betsy thx for the clarification that is exactly what I was a bit confused about seeing a downloaded book on the device and the cloud.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Is there any way to hide books from appearing in the "Cloud" tab? I'd like to be able to keep some books private, but you can't do that if everything in the cloud shows up. Without this power, then my option seems to be to remove the book from Amazon entirely. I'll do that if I have to, but I would rather not. I'd just like to be able to let someone else use my Fire without giving them instant access to every book I had. There are some books you put on your bookshelves in the living room, there are others you don't.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Similarly, how do you delete something from the cloud?  I deleted it from my Fire, went to my Manage My Kindle page on Amazon and deleted the book from my account there, then went over to the Amazon Cloud page and it said I didn't have any files up there, but I open my Fire and there the book is still on the carousel... Is it there forever?  It was a really TERRIBLE book...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not really in the Cloud if it's showing up on the Carousel, it's just a leftover icon/bookmark. Press and hold and one of the options should be "Remove from Carousel."

Betsy

_edited to correct..._


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

QuantumIguana said:


> Is there any way to hide books from appearing in the "Cloud" tab? I'd like to be able to keep some books private, but you can't do that if everything in the cloud shows up. Without this power, then my option seems to be to remove the book from Amazon entirely. I'll do that if I have to, but I would rather not. I'd just like to be able to let someone else use my Fire without giving them instant access to every book I had. There are some books you put on your bookshelves in the living room, there are others you don't.


There are parental controls now, I believe, that might help with that, but I don't know much about them.

Betsy


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's not really in the Cloud if it's showing up on the Carousel, it's just a leftover icon/bookmark. Press and hold and one of the options should be "Remove from Device."
> 
> Betsy


I think you meant select the option "Remove from Carousel"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

"remove from device" will remove it from the device(duh!) but not the carousel.  It sounds like he already did that, yes. 

"remove from carousel" will remove it from the carousel, but not from the device.  Which is what you want if it's already not on the device and you don't want it on the carousel either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just Wondering said:


> I think you meant select the option "Remove from Carousel"


Thanks!! Apparently I was already falling asleep and didn't realize it, LOL!

Betsy


----------

